# CFD strategy



## R0n1n (19 April 2007)

Hi guys.. been dredging this forum for a long time and been collecting nuggets of info from u all. I have been share trading for a few years and now took the plunge with CFD. Been paper trading with IG Markets. Most of the time I got it right and made decent paper profits. I traded in BSL and PDN. Have some questions and hope the experts here will guide me. Thanx.

- I dont plan to leverage much, maybe 10 to 20 % I wanna start with 10k of my cash. Is this ok?

- I plan to trade over a few days to a couple of weeks. I understand that the interest rate charged to me will be over the entire amount, is this right?

- What charts you use to make a buy/sell go long/short decisions. I really wanna know this one as I look at Bollinger, Momentum, MACD and RSI. What time period do u look at ..like 5 days or 3 months? 

- Anybody have a spreadsheet for calculating their gains?

- Today morning, by looking at charts I shorted BSL (on paper), Can the experts tell if this was the right decision?


----------



## tech/a (19 April 2007)

RE BSL
Depends on timeframe.

My view of the charts
CURRENTLY.

Longer timeframe I would not be anything but long.
Short term 15 min chart is mixed but not showing strength.

Just my views as a drip under pressure.


----------



## R0n1n (19 April 2007)

What charting software is that? Nice volume details.


----------



## tech/a (19 April 2007)

Prospectus/Marketcast.

Looks weak at the close.


----------



## R0n1n (19 April 2007)

tech/a said:


> Prospectus/Marketcast.
> 
> Looks weak at the close.




I am hoping it drops more, I went short on it. Should have shorted PDN as well.


----------

